# This is why HK cannot be gay



## Ley (May 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blH7XDfgdHg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

it is because he hates cocks. (sfw)


----------



## Ames (May 31, 2011)

What a waste of good booze


----------



## Volkodav (May 31, 2011)

what the fuck did i just watch


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> what the fuck did i just watch


 
HK being effectively castrated by a champagne cork.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 1, 2011)

Well this was unexpected. D:

I lol'd.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 1, 2011)

Chicken=/=cock. 

Rooster=cock

:v


----------



## Garfang (Jun 1, 2011)

Its Hilarious! muhahahha and the animation is pretty good D:


----------



## Ley (Jun 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well this was unexpected. D:
> 
> I lol'd.



I'm sorry >u> I just felt like defending your case for once. The vid seemed like a legit excuse.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 1, 2011)

This was funny.  I miss the days of cartoon violence.  Thanks for linking.

Also, HK may hate cocks, but penises, on the other hand...


----------



## Mentova (Jun 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> I'm sorry >u> I just felt like defending your case for once. The vid seemed like a legit excuse.


 But I love cocks. :V


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 1, 2011)

I was quite lost as to what we're watching and how it references anything of value.


----------



## Ley (Jun 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I was quite lost as to what we're watching and how it references anything of value.



Is there anything of value anywhere?  But it was a play on words, for the most part- HK is constantly accused of being gay, so the vid proves that he probably wouldn't like cocks, which is another word for rooster, which was the bird the fox was beating up


----------



## Slyck (Jun 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I was quite lost as to what we're watching and how it references anything of value.


 I think that's because it doesn't.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 2, 2011)

I lol'd at the bazooka shot.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 2, 2011)

Cork to the walnuts... due to be a classic ten years from now.


----------

